# Scotland to HongKong



## JustKT (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey, I'm Katy, 23, f Scotland. Looking to make new friends! I am from Tai Po. I moved here a week and a half ago. I moved here for a change of environment and looking for more experience (employment wise). My parents were born in Hong Kong. I was born in Scotland, lived there up until now. I speak english, cantonese and conversational in German.


----------

